# File sharing b/w Vista and XP



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello;

Here is my problem: I have two main computers in the house where I would like to enable file sharing. The desktop computer is linked to the router by wire while the laptop is wireless. Both comps run KIS as antivirus/firewall and I don't think there is a problem here. I have left the settings of the workgroup untouched from the install, with both comps running on windows default 'workgroup' name. The first time I set up Windows XP on the desktop, my laptop (running Vista) was able to see the files I enabled for sharing, along with the printer. However, as soon as I restarted the desktop I could no longer view the files nor the comp from the laptop. Now all I see under Network on the laptop is my own comp and the router. Any ideas why this is so?


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Just to add, I can ping the desktop from the laptop, by IP and by name.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On each machine, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*nbtstat -n*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Since I thought it might be the problem with the original 'WORKGROUP' name created by Windows, I have created a new network. Renamed both computers and added them to the new network, 'FRIENDS' (yes, big fan of the tv series :wink: ). Now both computers can see eachother. At least for now. 

Anyway, for now I post the data from the cmd:
*Laptop, aka 'MONICA' results:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\sony>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.66] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MONICA <00> UNIQUE Registered
FRIENDS <00> GROUP Registered
FRIENDS <1E> GROUP Registered
MONICA <20> UNIQUE Registered
FRIENDS <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered


*and for the desktop, aka 'ROSS'*

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\KONRAD>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.67] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ROSS <00> UNIQUE Registered
FRIENDS <00> GROUP Registered
ROSS <20> UNIQUE Registered
FRIENDS <1E> GROUP Registered

And that would be it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All looks normal. Are you saying it's working now?


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes. With the new network, other than the standard 'WORKGROUP' it is working. And this time the computers see each other both ways, which was not the case before. But thanks for the help.


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

OK, so it worked for a while, but now I can't get it to work again. Here is the output from the laptop. The desktop appeared to be the same as before, yet on the laptop I noticed that the last line that was there before does not appear to be there any more. Here it is:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\sony>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.66] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MONICA <00> UNIQUE Registered
FRIENDS <00> GROUP Registered
FRIENDS <1E> GROUP Registered
MONICA <20> UNIQUE Registered


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have lost the connection altogether. Let's see this for the laptop.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\sony>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Monica
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-FE-F7-9D-07
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-13-62-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::95b:84cb:8564:5297%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.66(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 01 August 2007 19:47:02
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 02 August 2007 19:47:04
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887634
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.204.159.1
194.204.152.34
217.98.63.164
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-8E-D3-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F1D3C18E-3C7F-4BAE-A3C7-07B448A61
D1F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.wspiz.edu.pl
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e390:14cc:17b2:3f57:febd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14cc:17b2:3f57:febd%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B27323B-BF81-407C-92E8-6073F5E1B
E74}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


EDIT: BTW, I was just wondering what the difference is between these two properties:
Ad Hoc Channel 802.11 a
and 
Ad Hoc Channel 802.11 b/g
and their corresponding values?

These properties are found under the network adaptor's advanced properties tab.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, just to clarify, there is no problem with the internet on the laptop or the desktop. The signal comes from the router and there is no problem. The only thing that seems to be problematic is the network between the two computers. Pinging all these addresses that you have given me was not a problem with no packet loss.


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Just to add, I found that I can still share the printer. I can print from the laptop, with the printer being connected to the desktop computer. But I still can not see the desktop computer, or any files being shared on the desktop.


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Just want to say that I got everything up and running. I was so convinced it was something in my network parameters that I didn't even give other possible reasons a chance. The thing was that the firewall I have (Kaspersky) did not save the options that I setup. It showed that the ports were open, when in fact they were being blocked. It took a bit of searching through logs and all, but now I got it up and running. All machines see each other with no problems. Now I only have to configure samba on Linux to do all that.  Thanks for all the help, problem solved!


----------

